# Trunk latch



## Vanessaale22 (May 25, 2018)

I have a 2008 Nissan Sentra Se-R spec V and the trunk won't latch closed. I just replaced the latch but it didn't fix the issue. Any ideas on what to do?


----------



## tankmech71 (Jun 10, 2018)

Did you ever fix the issue with the latch? It may be a simple alignment problem for the deck lid and where the latch strikes the trunk lock plate. Check that there is no intereference from the trunk carpet also. I hope these suggestions help.


----------



## Tryloff (Jun 13, 2018)

This happened on my 16. In my case, the issue was the bolts on the car side striker bar had came loose. I replaced the one that fell out and adjusted it back into place and it works as is should.


----------

